

Ask HN: How can I try and get my company acquired in a talent acquisition - throwaway999977

Quite a longterm HN user here. Throwaway for obvious reasons. :)<p>We're a small company (two people) that has developed quite a few mobile products on different platforms. Think iOS, Android and BB playbook.<p>All of our apps are heavily polished, very user friendly and look great.<p>We're currently finishing a really nice Android project that we're pretty excited about. Seeing as a lot of the big companies such as Google, Microsoft, RIM are investing heavily in mobile, what would be the best way to get the ball rolling? Or is pretty much the only possible way to get acquired in such a way to wait until they contact you?
======
GTDMarlon
If you're looking for a big acquisition, you should look to grow your assets
first. Raise some capital and increase profits. If you get that trend going,
then chances are you will get some attention.

